# 3 day sleep solution



## olwillssweetpea (Mar 7, 2008)

anyone heard of this or try it?

I guess i am grasping here, I would like to sleep more but don't want to force my baby to do more then he is ready for. He is 7 months old and on solids.

http://www.3daysleep.com/


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Well, he's also still nursing, right? Not 100% on solids?

It's totally normal for babies to not sleep through the night, even at 7 months.

If you tell us more about what you're facing, we may be able to help you with tips and ideas.


----------



## lizardmom (Apr 3, 2008)

I would guess that if it works in three days it is most likely CIO.
The No-Cry-Sleep solution by Elizabeth Pantley has some ideas that might be useful. I got a copy at our local library for my first dd.


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

"Teaching a child new habits often causes crying or tantrums and that is okay. It is how they release the frustration because it is not an emotional issue&#8230;it is a BRAIN ISSUE."

this is from their website. I'm pretty sure its CIO.

7m is too early to night wean your babe. How often is he nrusing at night?


----------

